# What Are Your Favorite 2 HO Slot Cars ?



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

What are your favorite 2 HO slot cars ? Mine are: 41 Willys Coupe, and the S'cool Bus. :thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine are the AFX Javelin & AFX 57 Corvette!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Well I guess I would have to pick the Aurora Cougar and the Auto World Cougar.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

mine are the dash henry J and the AW 59 chevy impala


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/GS said:


> What are your favorite 2 HO slot cars ? Mine are: 41 Willys Coupe, and the S'cool Bus. :thumbsup:


do "Customs" count???

Bubba 123  :wave:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Granny green AW '62 Impala and the '57 Nomad. AW Nova, Willys, and Dash '55 chevys very close to tops in my book.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Autoworld corvette grand sport racing version (tjet chassis), and afx GT40 (with xtraction chassis)


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Of course customs count Bubba ! :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My all time favorite is the Model Motoring 66 GTO. The Atlas fastback Mustang is next in line (I'm not fond of Aurora's clear top design). I was a Mustang lover as a kid, but the Goat took over in my teens.

The only thing that would top my fave would be a 66 Tempest wagon (with the GTO hood and grille), or a 67 Catalina Convertible.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> do "Customs" count???
> 
> Bubba 123  :wave:


an AFX fully lighted cab-over BP fuel rig.... by CL&M....
& a T-jet rail dragster by Hittman...

Bubba :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:woohoo: Advertising!! :lol: Thanks 123!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
No brainer for me.:thumbsup:
gt40 of course and any F-1 CAR.:wave::wave:

gt40:woohoo:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

AFX Denso Toyota GTP and the JL Tjet black Camaro with flames


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

Aurora turquiose 63 Ford Galaxie convertable,black rugs, white seats,white boot.
Aurora turquiose 63 Fairlane, black interior, white roof.
When I sold my collection many years ago, these never made it to the auction block.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Old Blue Willys and my yellow Mako Vette. These were my first and for a long time, only tjets.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

If I have to narrow it down, Mine have always been T-jets, the Riviera & VW Bug.

Boosted


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

tyco tilt hood 55 nomad and the tilt hood 57 belair. But there are a lot real close.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Got to be the Aurora 68 Torino and the Aurora 69 Mustang Mach I


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Whatever I am runnin' now and whatever the next one in line is.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

IMHO one of the best looking slot cars EVER made......The Ferrari G-Plus 312PB. I'm also a fan of the Tyco Chaparral 2D, it fits around a HUGE can motor, but still has a really good low slung look to it.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

SCJ said:


> IMHO one of the best looking slot cars EVER made......The Ferrari G-Plus 312PB. I'm also a fan of the Tyco Chaparral 2D, it fits around a HUGE can motor, but still has a really good low slung look to it.
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


pics???!! 
fellow GT Race Car Fanatic :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> :woohoo: Advertising!! :lol: Thanks 123!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


well, I have a "SMALL" collection of this certain custom's creations...
but didn't want 2 seem ..... :freak:

converted HIGHLY-Detailed Train-HO Fire-Truck,
Black lighted Camaro,
lighted "Junk Yard Dawg" VW P/U.
lighted "Hooters" delivery station wagon of early 60's...
& more...

a custom "Pumkin Patch" poltergeist lead sled by Sethndaddy .....

and several other customs 2 say the least that w/ Xmas/Xmas in July...

an Oscar Meyer Wiener mobile by; Hittman...
Yadda :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd say two of my favorites were from my early days... A pumkin colored Willys and a red Camaro Tjet. My buddy used to call it the "red blur"... 
Modern day pick...too many to choose from...RM


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Bubba 123 said:


> pics???!!
> fellow GT Race Car Fanatic :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


 




Just for you Bubba....... 




Vintage G-plus
















Tyco














-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Aurora's Ice cream truck and the green/white/black flamed #28 tyco Nomad.

But there are a ton of runner ups.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

SCJ said:


> Just for you Bubba.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
TY 4 pics!! :thumbsup:
DROOL!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

AFX Cuda Funnycar & Tyco Pro Petty Roadrunner


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The AFX 73 Dodge Charger stock car,
and the Tyco Pro Porsche 917.

It's all in the details....


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Back in my childhood I'd have to say the RC Cola Aurora Porsche 917-10 Can Am car (with the square front) and the White with green stripes Sunoco Porsche 510 K Can Am car. I still have both in my collection. 

In the current day, I really couldn't choose. Too many to choose from.

Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

swamibob said:


> Back in my childhood I'd have to say the RC Cola Aurora Porsche 917-10 Can Am car (with the square front) and the White with green stripes Sunoco Porsche 510 K Can Am car. I still have both in my collection.
> 
> In the current day, I really couldn't choose. Too many to choose from.
> 
> Tom


This is too funny...I've been pulling the RC Cola stickers off...Doh!!! RM


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

mine would be afx black yellow flamed 55 cause i cant find a good one and the 4 gear ford pickup red or black doesent matter wich on them just likeed the way they slid around the clover leafs turns on the track


----------



## 65 Wagonaire (Nov 27, 2013)

Atlas/Dash Avanti
Atlas Buick Station Wagon


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

the 67 Ford xl500, and the slim line pickup.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> This is too funny...I've been pulling the RC Cola stickers off...Doh!!! RM


Hilltop; that is really cool!!! :thumbsup: Do you have any other versions of the RC car?

Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The Pepsi versions I posted up...I like the Pepsi logos because the colors match so well, IMO. Never did like paper stickers anyway, seems the ends/edges always curle up......RM


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Both T-jets - Ferrari GT and Ford GT 40.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------

